# how can i add paper profiles in lightroom?



## mantra (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi to all

i have 2 questions

1)
i own Epson Stylus Pro 3880 and several papers like


> Iford Galerie GOLD FIBRE SILK ,Epson Premium Semigloss





> EPSON Traditional Phote Paper C13S045052 ,Hahnenmühle 10640019


 and others

how can i install profile papers in lightroom v4 last version 64bit , w7 64bit and w8.1 64bit?

i have always download the profiles and installed , in photoshop i can see them...

in lightoom in soft proofing  i have only rgb and adobe rgb and others :crazy::crazy:

but the list is empty

 


2) question is related to the printer
outside the printer software and drivers,should i install something else to have a much better print preview (colors , lights...) in lightroom?

thanks


----------



## mbmark (Feb 5, 2014)

You can see the video here  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcJldnn4sxE


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't know about Epson, but the Canon website had an installer that I could download it and run. It installed all of the basic printer paper profiles provided by Canon for my printer. Then I went to the Red River Paper website to get the profiles for their paper that I use. And they install just like the video showed. You have to remove profiles from the zip file and then right-click on the profile. The first option is to install it. Click on that option and it will be ready to go. In Lightroom it will be necessary for you to click on the other choice to get the list of all the profiles you have installed.

As to your second question, it's critical that your monitor is adjusted properly. If you want the absolute best matching between your monitor and the print you need to use a hardware calibrating device  to calibrate the monitor. I haven't done that. And if you choose not to purchase such hardware at least try to adjust your monitor using system controls and controls on the monitor to make it match the print as closely as possible. It's not perfect! And you may discover and eventually that you need to purchase the device to calibrate your monitor properly. I'm still debating.


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Mantra.

A couple of important things to note:

ICC profiles are installed to the operating system not to individual applications.
If you have profiles that are visible to Ps then they should be visible to Lr.

Generally the profiles once downloaded have installers that place them in the correct directories but it is possible on occasions to manually place them in the correct directories yourself.
It would be helpful to complete your profile so we can all see what system and OS as well as printer you are currently running to give more specific advice.

In general, the topic of colour-management is a large one and cannot be adequately traversed in a post such as this.
Nonetheless, Jim's comment about monitor calibration is an important component.
Calibration is important to make sure that the colure you see on the screen match as closely as possible those that you see on the print.
Note I said "match as closely as possible".
The reason I chose this phrase is that it is impossible to directly compare a transmissive media (your monitor) with a reflective media (your print).
You will still discover though that it is possible to get an amazingly close match when all the colour-management issues in your workflow are correctly aligned.

One of the most overlooked issues with monitors and how they affect print quality is monitor luminance.
If your monitor is too bright for your editing environment then your prints are going to come out looking muddy and dark - terrible, in fact.
Because there are other potential reasons for this outcome people tend to exhaustively investigate and compensate for those issues when in fact the most common cause of a dark muddy print is a an over bright monitor.

The next problem with monitors is that many monitors cannot adjust their luminance into the range required for good image editing and soft-proofing. A big selling point with monitors is the fact that the display is bright and flashy.
This is great if your are editing images on the surface of the sun but not so good for editing indoors in an optimally lit (dim) environment.
My monitor is set to a luminance of 95 cd/m2 and this is optimal for my editing environment.
It could be lower for yours.
If one considers that many monitors come set from the factory at 160 cd/m2 and cannot be lowered by much I think you can see that there might be a problem.
You may want to inspect the specifications of your monitor.

If you want to really make a go of printing then it might make sense to acquire a monitor that has high-end image and video editing as it s target-market.
These monitors function really well at very low luminance values and retain tonal and chroma quality from edge to edge with no fade out as often happens with the bright and flashy monitors when luminance is reduced.
In addition the gamut of these monitors pretty much encompasses the AdobeRGB colourspace; cheaper monitors will likely only be able to display the sRGB colourspace which is a much smaller colourspace.
Examples include the high-end NEC and Dell monitors, as well as various models from Eizo. 
Most of these monitors allow direct hardware calibration as well for optimal fidelity.
I would research these monitors in some depth before deciding on a calibrating solution.
You want a spectrophotometer (puck) that is compatible with the software these monitors use to do their calibration.

While colour-management is a large topic what you want is a practical workflow.
My suggestion is to to acquire the video tutorial series "Camera to Print and Screen" from the Luminous Landscape website as an excellent practical introduction to colour-managment. although the emphasis is on printing all the issues for producing images for the web and and digital display are also covered.
Jeff Schewe's two recent publications "The Digital Negative" and "The Digital Print" cover the whole gamut (pun intended) in even more detail and is a truly excellent reference resource.
BTW the CPS tutorial I have is circa LR 3.x i.e. before Adobe got around to including softproofing in Lightroom.
Luminous Landscape also has excellent video tutorials on both Lr 4.x and Lr 5.x both of which include softproofing.

This has been a bit a wordy reply to your initial simple question or two, however, you are going to be bumping into these issues at one time or another and some early research and knowledge acquisition might save a lot of time, and money, and bother later on.

Tony Jay


----------



## mantra (Feb 6, 2014)

JimHess43 said:


> I don't know about Epson, but the Canon website had an installer that I could download it and run. It installed all of the basic printer paper profiles provided by Canon for my printer. Then I went to the Red River Paper website to get the profiles for their paper that I use. And they install just like the video showed. You have to remove profiles from the zip file and then right-click on the profile. The first option is to install it. Click on that option and it will be ready to go. In Lightroom it will be necessary for you to click on the other choice to get the list of all the profiles you have installed.



hi thanks JimHess
i have an eizo and nec monitor
i have x-rite color munki and spyder4 
i use mostly x-rite because i can calibrate my 2 monitors , printer and scanner



> Red River Paper website


do you mean here ?
http://www.redrivercatalog.com/profiles/epson-pro-3880-color-icc-profiles.html
i can't find the profiles of my papers :(


----------



## mantra (Feb 6, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> Hi Mantra.
> One of the most overlooked issues with monitors and how they affect print quality is monitor luminance.
> If your monitor is too bright for your editing environment then your prints are going to come out looking muddy and dark - terrible, in fact.
> Because there are other potential reasons for this outcome people tend to exhaustively investigate and compensate for those issues when in fact the most common cause of a dark muddy print is a an over bright monitor.
> Tony Jay



Hi Tony
great answer really , i appreciate it a lot

do you know another point?
outside the quality of the monitor ,the calibration and other important steps ,even with a good calibration of the hardware, the epson detect their papers and their software gives a better and more realistic soft proof then photoshop or lighroom

thanks again


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 6, 2014)

mantra said:


> do you know another point?
> outside the quality of the monitor ,the calibration and other important steps ,even with a good calibration of the hardware, the epson detect their papers and their software gives a better and more realistic soft proof then photoshop or lighroom


Shoot high quality images!

Tony Jay


----------



## mantra (Feb 6, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> Shoot high quality images!
> 
> Tony Jay


sorry Tony i did not understand it
i wanted to say epson printers detect their papers and sadly they force to use their software to have a good print preview


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 6, 2014)

mantra said:


> ...i wanted to say epson printers detect their papers and sadly they force to use their software to have a good print preview


Untrue.
You are not forced to use Epson paper on an Epson printer.
Also, as you will discover as you learn more about colour-managed printing the last thing that you want to do is let the printer driver manage the colour settings.
This undermines the whole premise of colour-management.
Instead you switch off "managed by printer" in the colour settings in the Lightroom Print module and select the ICC profile that is appropriate for the paper/printer combination that you are using.

Just to emphasize, I use Canson Baryta Photographique as my semi-gloss paper of choice currently. My high-end Epson has not yet even seen an Epson paper.

Tony Jay


----------



## mantra (Feb 6, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> Untrue.
> You are not forced to use Epson paper on an Epson printer.
> Also, as you will discover as you learn more about colour-managed printing the last thing that you want to do is let the printer driver manage the colour settings.
> This undermines the whole premise of colour-management.
> ...


Tony i wanted to say i epson detect better espson papers , and their software give a better print preview
i know i have not to use epson papers but i recently i bought some espson paper

Tony where do you download papers profiles?

thanks Tony!


----------



## mantra (Feb 6, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> Instead you switch off "managed by printer" in the colour settings in the Lightroom Print module and select the ICC profile that is appropriate for the paper/printer combination that you are using.
> y



where is it 





> switch off "managed by printer" in the colour settings


 in lightroom v4 print module?
i have printer job


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 6, 2014)

mantra said:


> ...Tony where do you download papers profiles?
> thanks Tony!


For the Canson papers navigate to Canson's website and specifically heir ICC profiles.
Find the printer that you own and download the appropriate ICC profiles for the papers that you want to use.

On my windows system the profiles need to go in this directory C:\Windows\system\drivers\color\

Often the profiles come with a downloading utility that places them in to the correct directory but sometimes, after they are unzipped, you need to put them there yourself.
I do have a Mac system as well but I cannot remember off the top of my head exactly where they go.

Tony Jay


----------



## mantra (Feb 6, 2014)

mbmark said:


> You can see the video here
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcJldnn4sxE



hi i found this video on you tube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z52sbVqKjtM


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 6, 2014)

mantra said:


> where is it  in lightroom v4 print module?
> i have printer job


At the bottom of the R-panel in the Print module there is a subpanel called 'Color Management'.
Below that is Profile:
The choice is either "Managed by Printer" or whichever ICC profile matches the printer/paper combination that you are using.

Tony Jay


----------



## mantra (Feb 6, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> At the bottom of the R-panel in the Print module there is a subpanel called 'Color Management'.
> Below that is Profile:
> The choice is either "Managed by Printer" or whichever ICC profile matches the printer/paper combination that you are using.
> 
> Tony Jay


Here ?


in your info there is windows 7


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 6, 2014)

mantra said:


> Here ?
> View attachment 4448
> 
> in your info there is windows 7


Thats the one!
If you are not using a colour-managed workflow then you use the "Managed by printer" option.
I use a colour-managed workflow for my printing so I select the appropriate paper/printer ICC profile instead.

I confess that I don't understand the reference to Windows 7.

Tony Jay


----------

